
Isolation Forest implementation from LinkedIn Anti-Abuse AI Team - thushanfernando
https://github.com/linkedin/isolation-forest
======
jverbus
You can read more about how the LinkedIn Anti-Abuse Team uses isolation
forests to prevent abuse here:

[https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2019/isolation-
forest](https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2019/isolation-forest)

